# Gabby Logan in a leather catsuit on ITV right now!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Well spotted Kev...

Although i hope you didnt type that from the comfort of your Duvet....  

james.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I hadn't noticed!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

And she drives a purple car and can be spotted at traffic lights near you


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Shit......I was watching Britains toughest Pubs on Sky. :'( :'(

ScoTTy,

Do you normally take photos of whats on TV.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A similar thread appeared on another forum while it was on so a quick click on the mouse and it was captured for ever.

So in a word No! Â 8)

Last one : Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess Vek you wish you were there to pull this zip down of her catsuit. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I've said it before and I will say it again...'you lot get a grip and watch ya hormones' ;D. Someone has to put you lot in order on here


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

When at university, Gabby and I were in the same hall of residence in my final year - I lived next door to her.

We lost touch after uni (I was in the 3rd year, she in the 1st) but I have to say, she's a lovely lady.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I guess Vek you wish you were there to pull this zip down of her catsuit. Â


You certainly have a way with words V - didn't work on the O2 website did you


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I've said it before and I will say it again...'you lot get a grip and watch ya hormones' Â ;D. Â Someone has to put you lot in order on here Â


OK then...re-instate the order then Mrs. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I would have thought the last thing you wanted him to do was to get a grip.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dirty. Dirty. Dirty. ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I would have thought she would be getting a little 'overheated' in a leather catsuit under those studio lights.

Best keep those thoughts to myself


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

>


Oh yes....... she is one tasty bird [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

it saddens me that when I wear a Catsuit, I get no response 

Bash

www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

She looks a bit 'tired' in those TV shots. These pics do her far more justice.

http://www.geocities.com/gabby_fan_uk/GQ_Shoot

Veeeery useful filly indeed. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry, this site is temporarily unavailable!
> The web site you are trying to access has exceeded its allocated data transfer. Visit our help area for more information.
> Access to this site will be restored within an hour. Please try again later.
> http://www.geocities.com/gabby_fan_uk/GQ_Shoot
> ...


 :'(


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yes, it's all up and down with Gabby. 

Try later. Nice pics. 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Big nose


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Calm down you lot ;D


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

It's very hard 

........ to calm down having seen her ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

...didn't wish to know that ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I managed to view half of them before I used up all the bandwidth :


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

> I would have thought the last thing you wanted him to do was to get a grip.


 ;D [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Big nose


Well obviously not the same calibre as Cerys Matthews or Zeta Jones, but good enough.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Well obviously not the same calibre as Cerys Matthews or Zeta Jones, but good enough.


Cerys Matthews? Â [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

All that 6X must have addled your brain. Â Zeta Jones though... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

They are both bifters. Â You are welcome to Jones look you.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ps Bonnie Tyler.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Lookalikies?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Jones can stay in California for all I care, silly bint.

Hit a nerve did I Gary?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Hit a nerve did I Gary?


not at all Mart. I was just struggling to think of a stoaty attractive Welsh 'celeb' bird. Still am.

Plus I think I could actually cope with Gabby's Big Nose...if there was counselling available


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Jeez - how could you forget the lovely Helen 'I love blinking I do', from Big Brother 2?

She used to work in the hairdresser next to the Vikky Wine we go to


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Jeez - how could you forget the lovely Helen 'I love blinking I do', from Big Brother 2?


I said Celeb.  :


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

'Fraid to tell you that Kylie has Welsh ancestors..

I always knew she'd have some Welsh in her


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> 'Fraid to tell you that Kylie has Welsh ancestors..
> 
> I always knew she'd have some Welsh in her


Well if she doesn't, i bet you'd like to put some in her... 

Anyway I disagree - she is pure Minx. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I read somewhere the other day that only the Welsh are true Britons as they're the only one of our nations not have been successfuly conquered.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

*smug*

You can get out of my country now before I set the dogs on you


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

pussies


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I read somewhere the other day that only the Welsh are true Britons as they're the only one of our nations not have been successfuly conquered.


...probably because no one has ever been bothered.  I mean it's not as if it would be worthwhile going for the women...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

our sheep are lookers though


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Going slightly off topic as one does, I was really looing forward to BBC1s Night of drunken fighting and cavorting in Cardiff last night, but was disapointed to find it was replaced with a rivetting Panorama Hutton/Kelly Affair program.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

That was bloody unfeeling of the BBC, why do they put such crap on? It always interferes with the important stuff


----------

